# Timed out after uploading



## vamos (May 21, 2013)

Hello, I've got a problem with one of my servers. When I try to upload a file, it blocks at 3% and I need to wait for three minutes before I have access back; this problem never stops. Here are the only errors I've seen:


```
May 21 02:02:03 s1 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl.
May 21 02:04:02 s1 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl.
May 21 02:04:16 s1 sshd[3396]: error: PAM: authentication error for illegal user \250root from 80.218.3.106
May 21 02:04:20 s1 sshd[3396]: error: PAM: authentication error for illegal user \250root from 80.218.3.106
May 21 02:05:03 s1 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl.
May 21 02:06:03 s1 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl.
May 21 02:06:18 s1 sshd[3400]: error: ssh_msg_send: write
May 21 02:07:04 s1 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl.
May 21 02:08:04 s1 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl.
May 21 02:09:06 s1 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl.
May 21 02:10:53 s1 kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max sysctl.
```

If someone has an idea, it will be welcome, thanks.

PS: No firewall running.


----------



## freesbies (May 21, 2013)

Did you upload that file from user root?


----------



## vamos (May 21, 2013)

*N*o, it's supposed to be on `/usr/local/www/`.


----------



## freesbies (May 21, 2013)

*W*ell.. 
	
	



```
PAM: authentication error for illegal user
```
 It seems you don't have the permissions to work with sshd.


----------



## vamos (May 21, 2013)

All uploads/downloads are blocked, with FTP or HTTP connection.


----------

